# Cynic Sheet Music/Tabs Thread



## ZeroSignal (Feb 28, 2014)

Since the original site where the Focus sheet music PDFs were available has gone down I've uploaded copies here. Please download them and spread them around so they don't go missing again. If anyone has any other high quality sheet music and/or tabs from other albums or side projects (Portal, AEon Spoke) I guess this would be a suitable place for them too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 28, 2014)

Part 2 of the uploads.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 28, 2014)

Quality stuff. I really like the chord charts at the top of each one. It's cool to be able to see all of the different root notes and chord qualities at once.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 4, 2014)

Rivers of Gore - Brutal Tablature

Not sure if this is helpful to any of you or not, but RoG has all of Focus tabbed in powertab and from what I remember was that those were the official tabs. Click on the C and go to Cynic of course.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Any one got the new ones? I saw on some site they were selling the score to the new album in a package I just had no money


----------



## Drpeterhausen (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks so much for these! I have been looking for them for over 15 years!!!


----------



## chopeth (Oct 18, 2017)

Holy necro... still gross content!


----------



## Fraz666 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

